# Salary requirements?



## JHurley2005 (Jul 21, 2014)

I am looking at a job for a Scenic Carpenter and I'm to email in my resume along with salary requirements.
I'm not sure whether or not they mean annually or hourly. They posted no phone calls about the job. This is a first that I have come across a job asking for that. I'm wondering what I should put down. Any advice or suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## TheaterEd (Jul 21, 2014)

I would put down what you expect to take home annually based on the information available.


----------



## bobgaggle (Jul 21, 2014)

agreed. Is that all you were looking for or are you asking how much you should make?


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 21, 2014)

Unless it's a major year round sort of job, I would go with an hourly rate.


----------



## Footer (Jul 21, 2014)

Also keep in mind employers do this to see if they can get you cheaper, not to see if they can pay you more. Go high on it. If they like you they will at least throw you an offer at a lower rate. However, if they like you AND they can higher you for cheaper then they though because you asked for less your pretty much in a hole.


----------



## JHurley2005 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you all. I was wondering if it should be hourly or annually. The contract is for 48 weeks so 4 weeks shy of a full year. I was thinking $30,000 annually. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Footer (Jul 21, 2014)

JHurley2005 said:


> Thank you all. I was wondering if it should be hourly or annually. The contract is for 48 weeks so 4 weeks shy of a full year. I was thinking $30,000 annually. Any thoughts on that?



W/ benefits hopefully? Do they supply housing? Have you looked to see what housing costs? Do you have to pay income tax? Do you have student loans you need to pay off? Do you like to eat? 

Only you can really answer that. 15 bucks an hour is what that works out to. That is a pretty standard rate for an entry level person where I live. However, I would shoot for the stars a bit more.


----------



## AudJ (Jul 21, 2014)

Generally, I've listed amounts greater than my current income, reasonable to the profession. You need to find out what cost adjustments need to be made in your area. I know in NYC, cost of living might as well be double where I am. If you are going wth 30,000 which may or may not be reasonable, you may also suggest your expectation for future raises.


----------



## JHurley2005 (Jul 22, 2014)

Looking at the area where the job is posted, Austin, TX, I came up with a low end that would cover my needs ($28,000) and a high end ($29,000). I'm thinking of asking for $33,000 that way if negotiations come into play I may at least get $30,000. I have also set a walk away figure of $28,000 even though $24,000 would be a nice increase from where I am now in retail; I feel lower than $28,000 would have me barely getting by there.
My other question that came to my mind today was where do I place my salary requirement. Though they make no mention of a cover letter I see it professionally to send one. Do I put it there or just mention it in the email?


----------



## Footer (Jul 22, 2014)

JHurley2005 said:


> Looking at the area where the job is posted, Austin, TX, I came up with a low end that would cover my needs ($28,000) and a high end ($29,000). I'm thinking of asking for $33,000 that way if negotiations come into play I may at least get $30,000. I have also set a walk away figure of $28,000 even though $24,000 would be a nice increase from where I am now in retail; I feel lower than $28,000 would have me barely getting by there.
> My other question that came to my mind today was where do I place my salary requirement. Though they make no mention of a cover letter I see it professionally to send one. Do I put it there or just mention it in the email?


Your low balling yourself. It's Austin. Ask for 40. Cost of living there is pretty high. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LavaASU (Jul 22, 2014)

Am I the only one that hates when companies do this? Just tell me what you want to pay me and I'll say yes or you're going to have to go up.

Though what footer said, ask for 40k. I did this with a company and when I gave them a number they were like ok cool, so I wish I'd gone up 5-10k on that number.


----------



## LightingGuy89 (Jul 22, 2014)

Just to toss in my 2-cents here. - I was hired 4 years ago in Florida as a full-time Lighting and Sound Director for a mid-sized regional theatre. This was a salaried position (as most F/T supervisory/admin/crew head spots are in these companies). I accepted an initial offer of $29k w/full benefits. Which was huge increase from my hourly *cough*theme park*cough* gig. 
After my first year I negotiated a 7% raise because I now understood the time commitment of the position (roughly 50-60 hours weekly, for 75% of the year). 

Basically what I'm saying is don't undersell yourself, get the full picture and time-commitment of the position. Because of the long weeks at this job I was having to turn-down many freelance opportunities that would have supplemented my income. So make sure you are looking at everything as a whole. With that, if taking a little less upfront secures you the job knowing you can negotiate a better rate later (or leave), I'd do it.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 22, 2014)

LavaASU said:


> Though what footer said, ask for 40k. I did this with a company and when I gave them a number they were like ok cool, so I wish I'd gone up 5-10k on that number.



Yup. Anytime you name your price and someone says yes to it without hesitation or further negotiation, you've left money on the table.

Likewise, anytime you say yes to someone's offer without further negotiation, they'll know they could've gotten you for less and that they won't have to be giving you any raises for a few years.


----------



## Les (Jul 22, 2014)

If you write a cover letter (which I advise you to), you may be able to add the salary requirement in there. I know it's a little awkward - usually somewhere toward the end is best. 

I've actually seen TD job postings which requested a_* salary history *_page. Why that is any of their business, I have no idea.


----------



## AudJ (Jul 22, 2014)

Just occurred to me- a few year back my wife took a job in her field where everyone around here was making $40-50 per hour. She said $60 to see where the negotiation would end up, and they took her at $60 without blinking. Then she got almost no raise for 8 years, everyone else caught up to her and left the job for our kids. We didn't make much fuss about no raises, but she still asked...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 22, 2014)

I would also find out what tools they expect you to provide. I have worked for companies that required me to provide a fairly large tool set. Sure, it's great that you can write them off on your taxes, but only if you make enough to do so. I generally spend little time with companies that either don't pay enough for the wear and tear on my tools or outright provide all the tools that I need to complete the job.


----------



## Footer (Jul 22, 2014)

ruinexplorer said:


> I would also find out what tools they expect you to provide. I have worked for companies that required me to provide a fairly large tool set. Sure, it's great that you can write them off on your taxes, but only if you make enough to do so. I generally spend little time with companies that either don't pay enough for the wear and tear on my tools or outright provide all the tools that I need to complete the job.



With that as well ask for relocation. I would also look into continuing benefits during the "lay off" period There are a dozen ways to skin this cat... and every single thing can eat into your bottom line.


----------

